# Hello from California



## K.S. (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello all, my name is Damon, Fellowcraft at Clovis lodge #417 in California.
Funny thing is, I didn't realize this was a Texas masons app when I downloaded it on my phone, so I hope that's not an issue, because I enjoy talking to you all.
A little bit of a background on me, I had to leave the lodge for a few years and concentrate on my family's well being and financial support due to several misfortunes landing in our lap at once, but I'm looking forward to getting back to lodge next week.
Thanks for your time and allowing me to speak in your forum.

Damon.


----------



## laruemccells (Sep 24, 2011)

*qwestion*

I live in kcmo were can I find a lodge close by I and also I tryed to download this app yesterday and it wouldn't go threw but today it did should I conciser that an invite
Help me out guys I'm new on here


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## movemenbeer (Sep 26, 2011)

*great welcome*

Hello brothers,
Greets from Sardinia, lodge Armando Corona n. 11, or.'. Cagliari!


----------



## Casey (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## K.S. (Sep 26, 2011)

*Can I get a redo?*

Sometimes bad news go hand in hand with with bad times. Like I stated, my family fell on some hard times, we weathered the storm, and are almost out of the mess. I had to take a break from the lodge for a few years because of it, and in going back tonight for the first time, I learned over the phone today, that no records of me giving my EA proficiency and becoming a FC can be found.
     So, after my initial frustration, after thinking it through, to make lemonade out of lemons; I am going to be an EA again.
     On a light-er note (pun intended), I definitely needed a refresher, so what better way, than to jump in with both feet for a redo?!


----------



## K.S. (Sep 27, 2011)

*No redo....*

What a funny situation, but as of last nights coaching session, I might not have to get initiated again. -(just in case anybody was interested.) re


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess that could be good news. Of course if you were looking forward to a refresher course though then not so much. Just glad to hear your are back at it Brother. Good luck which ever path you ultimately have to take.


----------



## khilles (Sep 29, 2011)

Greetings brother, glad to see your back in the craft and that you overcame your problem. God bless


----------



## K.S. (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you brother khilles, and thanks to all the brethren for the brotherly love and encouragement.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello in there!  Bring the light brother. Bring the light.


----------



## Ed Nelson (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey Clovis! Orland, California FC member here (Orland Laurel #245). I'm on the cusp of doing my proficiency (probably in November).

If you are traveling north, be sure to stop by 

Ed


----------



## K.S. (Oct 3, 2011)

About as far as I go north is Stockton, But if I get up your way brother, I will definately let you know! Good to hear from you.

                                                                                                                     Fraternally,  Bro. Damon


----------



## K.S. (Dec 2, 2011)

Raised on 12/01/2011


----------



## Ed Nelson (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats!!
I'm waiting for the ceremony team to finish practicing for my 3rd degree. I was told 3 weeks (a week ago), so mine  should be before the end of the year.


----------



## LukeD (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats!  It's always awesome to hear about a newly raised brother.


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------

